# Newspaper Delivery Bags?



## fordsnake (May 23, 2011)

I just want to know if there’s any interest in producing these bags in mass quantities? They replicate the original double pouch delivery bags in every detail; made of 100 % heavy cotton canvas, and with your bike’s name imprinted above your choice of newspaper titles. The price is $69.99


----------



## sm2501 (May 23, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 23, 2011)

I had a paper route when I was in seventh grade in Pasadena California. We moved to Newport Beach during the summer and I got another paper route there. We used to ride our bikes, loaded with papers, quite a distance. No wonder I have such a good work ethic to this very day!


----------



## OldRider (May 23, 2011)

Thats a great idea! I've never seen newsbags like that, but it sure looks easier then what I had. We had over the shoulder bags, just one big pouch. Had a heckuva time loaded down with 40-50 papers and balancing yourself on the bike.


----------



## cyclingday (May 23, 2011)

I delivered my route with a Sting Ray and always had a poncho type double pouch bag.

A couple of years ago I picked up a prewar Schwinn Cycletruck, and my first thought was, "Boy! I sure could have used you back when I had a paper route."


----------



## partsguy (May 24, 2011)

Theres a guy here that has some originals for sale on CL.


----------



## cyclingday (May 24, 2011)

Awhile back, I was actively searching for originals, and they are available from time to time.
 Some go cheap, because not many people are looking for them, and some sit for big bucks, because the seller is not willing to let them go for a reasonable price.
 My criteria for collecting them was the same as for my license plates. Recognizable cities and colorful graphics.

The coolest one I found was for the Baltimore Sun. The Logo has the rays of the Sun shining down on Lady Liberty holding the scales of justice with the Heading of the Baltimore Sun, Marylands Newspaper, "Light for All"


----------

